# Hampton Roads Gamers Wanted!!



## Rashagal (Jul 6, 2005)

Hey, I'm Joe, and if you live in the 7 Cities (Hampton roads i.e; Norfolk, VA Beach, Suffolk, Chesapeake, Hampton, Portsmouth, and...that..other one...), LET ME KNOW! You might have noticed a distinct LACK of gamers/games/gaming in general in the area, and we need to rectify this situation immediatly!!(well, as fast as we can anyway)  Icant begin to describe  the frustration i feel at not being able to play D&D..its..its..downright blasphemous! SO let me know if you need a new player, or want to start a group! also, you can reach me at DragonsDelight@hotmail.com


----------



## CsonTep (Jul 6, 2005)

I have sent an email.

  __BTM__


----------

